# Trust



## ateters

I have been researching the Hebrew translations of 'trust' and have found a couple. I am looking to translate it in the biblical sense from the following verse:

Proverbs 3:5 "_Trust_ in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding."

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## CrazyDiamond88

Trust (the noun) would be "bita7on" (בטחון) or "emunah" (אמונה). "Trust in the Lord" would use the command "b'ta7" (בטח).


----------



## ateters

Thank you!


----------



## ateters

One more question actually. How would I translate the whole phrase "trust in the Lord"? I saw another forum with "trust in God," but I'd prefer to say the Lord and am not sure what would change.


----------



## CrazyDiamond88

ateters said:


> One more question actually. How would I translate the whole phrase "trust in the Lord"? I saw another forum with "trust in God," but I'd prefer to say the Lord and am not sure what would change.



The phrase would be בטח באדוני, "b'ta7 bAdonai", I think.


----------



## ateters

Does בטחאליהוה mean the same thing?


----------



## CrazyDiamond88

Yup! Just make sure to space your characters.


----------



## arielipi

he wants it to mean with jesus....
clearly you wont find a phrase like this in hebrew.


----------



## origumi

CrazyDiamond88 said:


> Trust (the noun) would be "bita7on" (בטחון) or "emunah" (אמונה). "Trust in the Lord" would use the command "b'ta7" (בטח).


Writing "7" for Hebrew letter ח"" is not common in Hebrew forums, so your transcription may confuse those who do not visit Arabic forums.


----------



## arbelyoni

> Does בטחאליהוה mean the same thing?


The verb בטח requires the preposition ב, so it should be בטח באל / בטח ביהוה / בטח באדוני etc...


----------



## ateters

Thanks for your help thus far everyone!

So would this be the correct way to say "Trust the Lord"...

בטח באליהוה


----------



## arielipi

no
בטח בה' זה נכון.


----------



## OsehAlyah

ateters said:


> Thanks for your help thus far everyone!
> 
> So would this be the correct way to say "Trust the Lord"...
> 
> בטח באליהוה


This question is somewhat loaded.  As the answer might depend on your belief system and your religion. 
If you are referring to The Lord in the old Testament, then the third option that arbelyoni gave in post #10 is the closest one to what you are after. His first option translates to "Trust In God" and his second option uses the tetragrammaton that represents the Actual Name, that we the Jews don't really pronounce. Arieli's suggestion is similar to arbelyoni's second option only he replaced the tetragrammaton with a common abbreviation that we use in Hebrew.


----------



## arielipi

+theres not a word el(i)hoha//el(i)h(o/va)h
you should say eloha.

if you want jesus then its adonenu,meshikhenu - no mistakes there as to what you mean(hence you do not dress up like a bresslave)


----------

